# Hummer



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Anyone have a pic of a H2 w/plow?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

REPO Man..........Check this page out for a Hummer and plow pic..........

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.phpt+1157&page=3&pp=10&highlight=hummer+plow+picture


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

your link is no good


----------



## dadoov (Oct 14, 2004)

*here you go*


----------



## dadoov (Oct 14, 2004)

Didn't Realize You Were Looking For Pics Of A H2...anyway This H1 Is A Snow Machine


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*H1*

Sweet! Not a h2 but it's cool anyways...thnx


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DAD.........Thanks for digging up that pic ! I found it but couldn't get the link right to post it here.......................geo


----------



## dadoov (Oct 14, 2004)

its a small pic, but it gives you a good idea


----------



## Humveetime (Mar 17, 2019)

My m988


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

15 years to turn this thread around...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> 15 years to turn this thread around...


All good things to those who wait


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> 15 years to turn this thread around...


What about the other thread


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> What about the other thread


Ain't that one older.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dieselss said:


> What about the other thread


Had H1s ... it was good, 
This one had H2s which really don't strike my fancy. I like the new one posted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> 15 years to turn this thread around...


And the OP was a lying sack of carp...claimed he had cancer, bunch of members sent money then he was busted. Worthless POS.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the OP was a lying sack of carp...claimed he had cancer, bunch of members sent money then he was busted. Worthless POS.


5 hours and back down the drain... PS is such a rollercoaster..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the OP was a lying sack of carp...claimed he had cancer, bunch of members sent money then he was busted. Worthless POS.


 Amazing the things people will do to get money. Maybe some of us are lucky, not that hard to earn a few bucks without dishonesty.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the OP was a lying sack of carp...claimed he had cancer, bunch of members sent money then he was busted. Worthless POS.


I must of missed this one after all this time.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

So would this be a good time to mention I need 40,000 to go to Mexico to a hospital there for some unconventional cancer treatment therapy?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oxmow said:


> So would this be a good time to mention I need 40,000 to go to Mexico to a hospital there for some unconventional cancer treatment therapy?


40,000 pesos? I think that's only about $8.50


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

It would help, but that would be about 774,200 pesos...


----------

